# St Joe Bay scallopps



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

So, came down for scallopp season, got here on Sat ,was supposed to open up today!
It was cancelled!
Brought the Cayenne, am suprised at how well it does!
Got caught with 4 people,700 lbs, plus shitload of gear and cooler, in a hell of a storm!
In choppy water, did 31 mpg, not too bad a ride!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> So, came down for scallopp season, got here on Sat ,was supposed to open up today!
> It was cancelled!
> Brought the Cayenne, am suprised at how well it does!
> Got caught with 4 people,700 lbs, plus shitload of gear and cooler, in a hell of a storm!
> In choppy water, did 31 mpg, not too bad a ride!


----------

